# Snow coming too Ohio in about 6/8 Weeks



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have started to make & can soups for the winter months..I buy food items on sale for canning..

be doing ~Chile..Navy Bean & Ham..Chicken soup..Canning meats: Pork..Beef..Hamburger Meat Balls..Bacon

Weiners...I even Can Butter....OM


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm they look good ! only soup i eat in a can is the maruchen foam cup ones, :rofl: .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

.............like a squirrel gathering nuts! :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now you just need some of that fresh baked bread .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Nut gathering squirrels?? BAHAHA

I never did get into canning, but I sure have had the benefit of knowing a few canners! MMMM MMMMM Love me some butter pickles.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> Nut gathering squirrels?? BAHAHA
> 
> I never did get into canning, but I sure have had the benefit of knowing a few canners! MMMM MMMMM Love me some butter pickles.


Yup been awhile ..but I can do butter pickles as well as dill..


----------

